# upper body protection recommendation



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got this yesterday and didn't ride today do to rain. $60 and has almost everything I was looking for. No rib protection. I'll post on my thread how well it works. but couldn't beat the price and after my crash 2 weeks ago, I couldn't wait any LONGER....

Made by Bilt, got at my local Motocross shop


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have both.

I definitely prefer d3o over foam padding, so the Demon is my choice between the two.

I will add that I now wear the POC VPD 2.0 jacket. I find the padding feels more substantial, and the protection meets the Level 2 (motorcycle) standard versus the Level 1 standard.

I could sell either of the two jackets in which you are interested to you at a discount from new if you are interested. Size large in both.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

*hey*

how is the POC VPD 2.0? is it bulkier than the others?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

flash said:


> how is the POC VPD 2.0? is it bulkier than the others?


Bulkier than the Demon, not as bulky as the Troy Lee.
POC is heavier than the other two (both on your torso and on your pocketbook. :hairy
But I feel it offers the best overall protection.

The Demon is easily the most comfortable - light and not bulky.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

For boarding, materials like d3o and other molecular foams that stiffens on impact are great at reducing bulk and are more pliable than hard shell. The one thing to note is that these materials will stiffen slightly when cold so youre body head is essential to keeping pliable.

Can I ask what application you will be using this protection for (ie. boardercross, park, bombing groomers, etc)? I find that any kind of armour limits mobility but I guess theres a balancing point with safety and performance.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

*purpose*

absolutely. its a bit of in between, bombing groomers, and also starting park, although eventually i want to get into full blown freestyle riding. i just dont want to see myself getting hurt on a box or rail and hating myself bc i didnt wear protection. i already have wrist guards, helmet, knee pads, tailbone/hip protection, so figured upper body is the last piece of the puzzle


----------

